# mouseover Fehler bei Netscape



## groovesurfer (11. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein mouseover-Button erstellt, jedoch ist in Netscape der Ladebalken nach mouseover über den Button immer zu sehen. Im IE funktioniert es hingegen bestens.

- Der Code im head:


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
   agentur1=new Image();
      agentur1.src="buttons/agentur.gif";
      agentur2=new Image();
      agentur2.src="buttons/agentur2.gif";
//-->
</script>
```

- Der Code im body:


```
[url="seiten/agentur.htm"][img]buttons/agentur.gif[/img][/url]
```

(Das Ganze ist ein einer Tabelle (body))

Hat vielleicht jemand ne Lösung?

Grüsse


----------



## Roar (11. Mai 2004)

!! das ist ein Java Forum!! noch nicht bemerkt?  :noe:  :autsch:  :meld:   :!: 
hmf


----------



## groovesurfer (11. Mai 2004)

Ja, ok. Hat vielleicht trotzdem jemand ne Lösung?  :bahnhof:    :bahnhof:


----------

